# No reference letter because company closed.



## dzhivkov (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I don't have a reference letter from my previous job to attach with my Resume and i can not get one because the company was closed. 
How should i proceed with this? Should i contact my ex-manager to write one for me, event if it won't be on the company's letter head or should i better write a stattutory declaration?
Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi dz

not having a reference letter from a previous company isnt much of an issue provided you have the rest of the documents to prove you worked with them like appointment letter, confirmation lettter, pay slips, bank statement to match the payslips.

you can make the ex-manager write it fro you or even prepare a stat dec.


----------



## pinkjem (Mar 18, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi dz
> 
> not having a reference letter from a previous company isnt much of an issue provided you have the rest of the documents to prove you worked with them like appointment letter, confirmation lettter, pay slips, bank statement to match the payslips.
> 
> you can make the ex-manager write it fro you or even prepare a stat dec.


Hi Anj.

For the reference letter, if I ask my ex-manager to write it for me does she have to write in a stat dec manner as below:

_Statutory Declaration 

I, name of address do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows: 
{declarations}

I make this solemn declaration believing the same to be true and by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 1835 


Signed: 
Manager / Position / Contact details_

or could it be just 
_To Whom it may concern:

I am writing to confirm that [FULL NAME] was employed by this company 
{detail of duties and responsibilities}

Signed:
Manager / Position / contact detais
_

also, aside from the format, which ones should be notarised? 
Please advise. I have read a lot of formats and information but I am a bit confused when understanding the reference letter part.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just go with it, dont bother too much about formats, if the CO isnt satisfied they will ask for more proofs, just provide everything you can.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

freinds,

In my case, first company was closed and all the employees are now working in different companies. How can I get the reference letter? If I can trace and get a reference letter in the form of of statutory declaration from my previous company colleaues, should it be mentioned in the statutory declaration that previous company was closed? And what designation & contact details of colleague should be mentioned in the declaration? Present company's or previous company's? Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sankar said:


> freinds,
> 
> In my case, first company was closed and all the employees are now working in different companies. How can I get the reference letter? If I can trace and get a reference letter in the form of of statutory declaration from my previous company colleaues, should it be mentioned in the statutory declaration that previous company was closed? And what designation & contact details of colleague should be mentioned in the declaration? Present company's or previous company's? Please help me.
> 
> Thanks


You can do a statutory declaration, in which you can mention the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter on company letterhead. You will need to however attach documentary evidence to support the claims included in your declaration, such as copy of your contract, payslips, bank statements, promotion letters, etc.

Your colleagues can provide you with a reference letter on plain paper and include their current contact details so that DIAC can contact them in case they need to clarify anything contained in the letter. In the letter, they can mention their relationship to you at the time you were all working at the old company and simply state that the letter is issued at your request - there's no need to mention that the company is closed as that should be addressed in your own statutory declaration.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you anj1976 for guiding us.

Can you please tell us what can one do if he doesn't have any pay slip or bank statement showing salary as the company used to pay by cash?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you anj1976 & Maz25 for guiding us.

Can you please tell us what can one do if he doesn't have any pay slip or bank statement showing salary as the company used to pay by cash?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nishaon said:


> Thank you anj1976 & Maz25 for guiding us.
> 
> Can you please tell us what can one do if he doesn't have any pay slip or bank statement showing salary as the company used to pay by cash?


You can substitute the pay slips with a tax return statement that shows your earnings and the company who paid taxes on your behalf.

Also, bear in mind that there is no predefined list of documents. Immigration fully understands that we do not all keep a pile of paper from our previous jobs in the hope of applying for a visa one day. Submit as many documents as you can - if the CO needs anything else, then you can provide those or if you do not have them, you can then provide an explanation at the time but I certainly would not stress if you do not have a particular document.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You can substitute the pay slips with a tax return statement that shows your earnings and the company who paid taxes on your behalf.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that there is no predefined list of documents. Immigration fully understands that we do not all keep a pile of paper from our previous jobs in the hope of applying for a visa one day. Submit as many documents as you can - if the CO needs anything else, then you can provide those or if you do not have them, you can then provide an explanation at the time but I certainly would not stress if you do not have a particular document.


Oh Maz25,
Thank you very much for your great helping mind.
It is really appreciated.

Sorry to say that I don't have any tax document as the salary was within tax exemption limit.
Can't understand what can I do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nishaon said:


> Oh Maz25,
> Thank you very much for your great helping mind.
> It is really appreciated.
> 
> ...


If you do not have a particular document, it is not the end of the world. Submit what you have - if your CO needs anything else, they will ask for it and you can deal with the issue then. As I said, there is no predefined list - most of us might submit payslips but not everyone would have those and that's perfectly understandable, especially if you come from a country that deals with payment of salaries in a different manner.


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

dzhivkov said:


> Hi everyone,
> I don't have a reference letter from my previous job to attach with my Resume and i can not get one because the company was closed.
> How should i proceed with this? Should i contact my ex-manager to write one for me, event if it won't be on the company's letter head or should i better write a stattutory declaration?
> Thanks.


My husband had this problem were his ex boss would not provide a reference.He wrote at stat Dec and had it approved by a solicitor.Its fine!I d do the same.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> If you do not have a particular document, it is not the end of the world. Submit what you have - if your CO needs anything else, they will ask for it and you can deal with the issue then. As I said, there is no predefined list - most of us might submit payslips but not everyone would have those and that's perfectly understandable, especially if you come from a country that deals with payment of salaries in a different manner.


Dear Maz25,
Thank you very much for all your valuable comments.
Let's see then..............


----------



## Aussie Seeker (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

It is my first post in this great forum.

I have 8 years experience from 4 company and I have ref letters on their letterhead with signature and stamp from all of them.
Unfortunately, 2nd and 3rd company are closed now.
Is it better to tell CO about those 2 company at the beginning of my CO assignment or wait to see if he/she asks me about that and then explain the problem?

Thanks


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Referral letter*



dzhivkov said:


> Hi everyone,
> I don't have a reference letter from my previous job to attach with my Resume and i can not get one because the company was closed.
> How should i proceed with this? Should i contact my ex-manager to write one for me, event if it won't be on the company's letter head or should i better write a stattutory declaration?
> Thanks.


Hey don't worry, I am also in the same situation 6 months back when I am sending my documents to ACS. My first company closed because of recession. So I went back to one of my colleague in that company who is currently working in another company and prepared a referral letter. 

The letter consists of declaration with Job Role and Responsibilities and Technologies used which is printed on non Judicial Stamp paper. Also I have attached the visiting card of the referrer, if in case the CO requires any clarification. Hope this will help you 

-Rams


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ramoz,

did u mention in Stat declaration that the company has closed?

thanks


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Thank you anj1976 for guiding us.
> 
> Can you please tell us what can one do if he doesn't have any pay slip or bank statement showing salary as the company used to pay by cash?


this is an interesting situation , i have one similar from my 5+ years exp 

my 1st exp which is of 1 year, and that time i worked for an ISP as network admin 

now i have a letter on that company's letter head stating my role and responsibilities with the duration as well. but i have only this . 

i was living in another country that time and i was a student there but then got a job after completing my bachelor degree. then after completing one year i took admission in masters and i left that job.

in that country there is no tax system, and even if there was i was not aware of that. i use to get my salary in cash and eventually i did not care much that time, if i need to have proofs etc.

recently i spoke to one friend living in that country and he told me that the owner of that company has sold the company and now everything is new there .. new management , new owner.

just wondering that what a person can do in this situation. i know that for skill assessment i did not face any issue and they have accepted all the work exp without any problem and they did not ask any more information.

but just in case if DIAC asks for more proofs for that 1 year duration. i can not give anything else . no pay slips , no appointment letter . even i think i never had any appointment letter for that job =) . no tax documents. i am not so good with collecting and keeping such things i just knew that to have a letter after job finishes.

my work was from 2006 - 2007 , after that i was full time student and i completed my degree in 2008. then since 2008 till now i am in another country and i have another job which has no issue i can give any type of proof since i am still working here =)


----------

